# Bahamas deep drop



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Lest west palm in my buddy's 41' Bahamas with trip 300s...what a rig... We trolled with no luck but filled up the boat with queens silk snapper and this mega mystic grouper in 1000ft maybe 2 miles off the beach if that. A school of fish tacos showed up while dropping and we managed to get some in the boat too


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Dolphin


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Great report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trip!


----------

